# Hiking this summer



## Greg (Jul 2, 2001)

[Originally posted by Jack]

What is everyone's plans for the summer hiking season? Where do you plan to go?

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Administrator on 2001-07-02 09:50 ]</font>


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 5, 2001)

I'd be interested to hear of some good hiking trails/places in CT/Western Mass.
I'm originally from England and we have hiking trails marked all accross the countryside but this doesn't seem to be the case in the US.  Then again, no bears in England!
EJ


----------



## steiny (Jul 18, 2001)

The Appalachian Trail passes through all of western MA, northwestern CT, and southern VT. Lots of side trails around Mt Greylock in MA. There are also the South Taconic, Taconic Crest, and Taconic Ridge trails. Email me if you want details.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2001)

So far I'm having an interesting summer. My sister, wife and I spent a night at Galehead hut in June. The hike over the Twins was great, with a spectacular view from South Twin. The hut was clean, the food was good, and the company diverse.


The following weekend I hiked Mt Liberty and stayed overnight at Liberty Springs tentsite with some new friends I met on the Internet. After making camp, we hiked to Lafayette and back. It had been 17 years since I last backpacked and I did learned a valuable lesson about over packing.


Last weekend we hiked the Tripyramid in Waterville Valley. Although the hike was challenging and the views from the South Tripyramid excellent, I don't believe I need to hike it again anytime soon.


In the next few weeks we plan to do a Madison/Adams loop, Mt Carrigain, and an overnighter over the Bonds. All and all, it is a nice summer for hiking.


----------



## wintercat88 (Jul 19, 2001)

In June, my husband and I went on a hiking/camping trip to Shenandoah National Park.  The terrain is outstanding.  Most of our hiking has been in NE but despite being in Virginia, we did some great hikes.


----------



## rocklobster (Jul 23, 2001)

i just moved to RI so i don't know where the good hikes are yet.  i'd love to get some info about where to go, if any of you know the area.  i'll be out every day if i can find a close enough trail, as well as exploring all over.  i'd love to join a group that does regular hikes.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 24, 2001)

It's been a busy summer so far.  Unsure I'll get out again before fall.  Spent Memorial Day (technically Spring) in hail, thunder lightening & rain on NH's Hancock loop.  A beautiful early june Day on MA'a Mt. Tom & then a rainy, drizzling day in NH's Sandwich Range in the Southern White Mountains on Whiteface, East Sleeper & Passaconaway.  In July, I've been to Greylock in another T-storm (no hail), two trips to Monadnock, via Dublin & Marlboro Trails; a 17.6 death march over all three Willey Range peaks with a trip through Zealand Notch & past Ethan Pond,  Last Friday Did 3rd, 4th & 5th highest in Catskills.

For Rocklobster, check out CT's Natchag or Pachuag trail in & around Voluntown area.  Views From the Top (see AMC site for more info) @ http://www.lexicomm.com had some trail info from people who did some RI hikes although I admit not to checking them myself.


----------



## SherpaKroto (Jul 25, 2001)

Great summer so far: Started off with 3 days at Tuck's in April (I know...spring), Liberty/Flume overnight with my daughter on June 1&2 (her first backpack), Caribou Mtn in Maine 7/2 (a great little Mtn), and Katahdin (Baxter/South and Hamlin) on 7/9-10 (down Hamlin Ridge in a T-Storm - scary). Tackling Sugarloaf and Spaulding on 8/12. Then likely the Hancocks or Owl's Head and possibly Cabot in September. Life is good! - SherpaKroto

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: SherpaKroto on 2001-08-06 10:07 ]</font>


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 25, 2001)

Not doing as much hiking as usual this summer... but let's see...

Tackled Giant Nubble and Noonmark in the Adirondacks - and a failed attempt at the Gothics. Indian Pass scheduled for this weekend.

Mt Washington - Nelson Crag/Alpine Garden a couple weeks ago.

But by far the best this year was Memorial Day weekend on VT Long Trail in the Sterling area, from Beaver Meadow. 
Not a soul in site. A beautiful lean-to with a view to ourselves. Mist and clouds lifting to reveal the sunset over the chin of Mansfield... and a sunny traverse from Whiteface to Morse to the Chilcoot Pass. Sinking knee deep in snow patches, stuggling to get out with a 40 lb pack on the back - and reacting to the cold against the bare legs!

Traces of deer and lots of snakes on this hike. Unusual!


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2001)

hikergrrl - You have a great site! I was checking out your Mount Washington pix from earlier this year. Jefferson's snowpatch is pretty cool, isn't it?

Notice the second pic on hikergrrl's site (Sorry, hikergrrl - had to break out of the frames to reference that page). See the snowpatch on the flank of Jefferson? Well, here are other perspectives of the snow patch from a hike in June of 1994 (notice the pics titled, "Mount Jefferson / Clay from Mt. Adams summit, NH" and "Snowfield Mount Jefferson, NH"). Cool, huh?

_________________
Greg Blasko
AlpineZone.com
*Join* the AlpineZone.com E-Newsletter!

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Administrator on 2001-07-25 23:08 ]</font>


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 3, 2001)

This weekend my girlfriend and I are doing some day hikes around the Berkshires.  Next weekend (3 days) planning on hiking w/dog from Lincoln Gap south to David Logan shelter (35 miles) on the Long Trail.  The last week in Sept and the first week in Oct I'm starting at the Canadian border and hiking south on the LT as far as I can.  I would like to get over to the Maine coast at some point but that's unknown right now.


----------



## Alpinista (Aug 3, 2001)

Have had some really great weather so far this summer -- much drier so far than last year! Started out the season with the Hancock loop, then did the Osceolas. Hit Carrigain last month, and pampered myself with a trip to Greenleaf Hut and Lafayette on probably the best time ever in the Whites. The weather was pristine!

Planning on spending a week toolin' around the Pemi in August -- hitting Owl's Head and the Bonds -- and then maybe hitting the northern prezzies the latter half of the week. :grin:

Had originally planned on wrapping up the 4Ks this summer. But now, I've decided to finish them up next year. :smile:


----------



## hikergrrl (Aug 11, 2001)

Hey Greg,

Thanks for visiting the site :wink:

The snow patch was way cool...
I actually never completed the full trip to the summit that day - a friend of mine was worn out by the "boulders" on top of Nelson Crag and we ended up bailing to the Auto Road and actually hitching a ride in the back of a pick-up truck.

My friends who continued came down Tuckerman's - in the morning when we left, it was closed due to remaining ice - but sometime during the day, they decided to open up the trail. So they ended up sliding down in snow - in the 2nd week of July. Sorry I missed that one!


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2002)

Thought I'd bump this _old_ thread up. What are everyone's hiking plans for the coming months?


----------



## RJ (May 9, 2002)

*Summer plans*

My wife and I will be finishing our 48 4,000 footers this summer. I did a poll on the AMC web page and most suggested that I leave Mt Isolation as my last summit, which we will.

In June, a friend and I are doing a 4-day trek from Thornton (near Waterville Valley) to Mt Washington and the Great Gulf. The only down side of this trek is that it will be in the middle of black fly season. Unfortunately, I have to do it during June for several reasons.

In July, my wife and I plan a 3-day 2-night trip over the Carters, Wildcats and Moriah. The rest of the summer will be finishing our 48 and a number of other day hikes we have planned.


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Summer plans*



			
				RJ said:
			
		

> I did a poll on the AMC web page and most suggested that I leave Mt Isolation as my last summit, which we will.



RJ - try the *poll* feature here. It's awesome.


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2002)

well, i really haven't made any plans yet...  or even thought about hiking this summer!  maybe i'm still getting over the end of skiing season?  lol.

last sunday, i made the spur of the moment decision to hike monadnock as a warm up hike for the whites (i don't hike during the winter).  and i'll probably hit the cardigan area and welch dicky (still haven't done that one) this weekend as additional warm up hikes.

beyond that?  i dunno really...  we'll see where i end up!  i primarily hike the whites.  some hikes i wanted to do last year but didn't have time to include: the kinsmans/cannon, liberty/flume, and the southern presidentials.  so i'll probably definately do those and also revisit some favorites.


----------



## Camel (May 13, 2002)

Hey, nice site!

So much to do...so little time...

This summer I'll be finnishing what started last year as a through hike of Vermonts LT. I have yet to go from Camels Hump to Canada.

I'll be hiking a bit of the Pemi wilderness  (perhaps starting a 4000 list).

August I'll be out CA way doing the John Muir Trail (I'm getting excited about that allready!!).

Time permitting I'd like to check out the Mahoosuc range, then perhaps Baxter Park.

Happy trails,

Camel


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2002)

*I was going to write about my plans, but*

:angry:  I was about to write about my plans, but the website wouldn't let me post as me.  Previously, I had found that I had to select the "automatic" log-in option in order to post.  Now, even that isn't working.  I am definitely logged in, it shows me as being the one registered user who is logged in.  Perhaps, if I start all over again - it will work out (I initially tried to log-in without selected the "automatic" option).  Anyway, I will try it another time... I've got to get back to work grading final exams.  Senior grades are due today.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2002)

pedxing - What browser/operating system are you using? If you're using IE/Windows, try this - go to your Cookies folder, typically, C:\Documents and Settings\_username_\Cookies. Delete the _username_@forums.alpinezone[1].txt file (as well as any other forums.alpinezone.txt files). Empty the recycle bin and then restart IE. Then log back in using the "Log me on automatically each visit" option. Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## Mongoose (May 14, 2002)

*Planning??*

I've never been a big planner. Most of my trips are planned the night before I leave. A few of them I jumped into the car and decided on the drive up where I wanted to go, steering wheel in one hand, map in the other!  Although I will probably be doing a bushwack of Owls Head and then some other mountains after that. I also want to see if I can do the whole Pemi loop in a day.


----------



## pedxing (May 14, 2002)

*Summah Time*

Mostly I just want to get mysefl and my sons out into the mountains.

I have been trying to complete the Maine and NH portions of the AT.  I've got a lot of NH, and all but 25 miles or so of the Maine AT.  Part of the challenge will be luring my kids away from the temptations of city life.  My 15 y/o has done about 300 miles of the AT with me.

The precise goals aren't that important.  If I can get one long 10 - 15 day trek and 1/2 dozen weekends out before September comes, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Mike P. (May 16, 2002)

*Plans for May through ...*

Planning I can do, getting there is hard.  Hoping to get in a solo of Owl's Head, a trip over Bonds & Zealand with friends & spotting cars, maybe an overnight in High Peaks for early summer right after Solstice.  In July a sunset trip up Bear or Everett & one up Monadnock.  One day in Summer I'll do a Traverse of Franconia Ridge (maybe solo) & an early fall trip to Wildcats.

I'll also put some time in on Airline Trail in Colchester, Hebron area.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2013)

This is a bump of the first AZ post ... ever.... at least as far as I can tell.


----------



## octopus (Feb 28, 2013)

well' lets get it going again. i'd like to go back to the north maine woods again, saw my first moose out there. he stepped right out in front of my jeep and stared at me for a few seconds, prob 20' away.
'


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll definitely be out hiking this summer. I've actually done more hiking than skiing this winter.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Jack]
> 
> What is everyone's plans for the summer hiking season? Where do you plan to go?
> 
> <font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Administrator on 2001-07-02 09:50 ]</font>



Happy 70 may you have another 30 year's plus of great times skiing your but off Warp!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2013)

Ground control to Major Scotty.....


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Ground control to Major Scotty.....



My phone messed this one up. I wish but I broke up with Mary Jane the the end of March.


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> My phone messed this one up. I wish but I broke up with Mary Jane the the end of March.



Dude, what's the matter? Looking for work?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Dude, what's the matter? Looking for work?



Up I tried of commuting 4 hours each day, and don't make allot of money but thank ful that I have a job with this bad economy. Posted my resume a lot jobs that used pay 13 an  hour now pay 8. I will find a new job but it got to be more then 8 an hour for warehouse break backing work.


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Up I tried of commuting 4 hours each day, and don't make allot of money but thank ful that I have a job with this bad economy. Posted my resume a lot jobs that used pay 13 an  hour now pay 8. I will find a new job but it got to be more then 8 an hour for warehouse break backing work.



Well wish you luck.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Well wish you luck.



Thank you.


----------

